

Roger Ebert on writing more, and better, after losing the ability to speak - henning
http://blogs.suntimes.com/ebert/2008/10/i_think_im_musing_my_mind.html

======
bprater
"The Muse visits during the process of creation, not before." Mmm... I love
that.

------
mynameishere
Cannot resist posting this. One of the funniest videos available to man,

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OkwVz_jK3gA>

~~~
fallentimes
This was absolutely hilarious. It's outtakes from 80's Siskel & Ebert where
they rip each other endlessly.

~~~
brandnewlow
You can learn a lot about a person'a character by their ability to take and
dish out a good ribbing.

